# Meet Tink



## Grobson (Apr 28, 2014)

Here's Tink the latest addition to our family :001_wub:

She 10 week old and

Her mum was a Irish blue staffy 
And dad a Blue merle alapha blue blood bulldog


























I've joined mainly to read up on training techniques although my partner has had staffs all her life I have very little experience with any dogs.


----------



## Dianne58 (Feb 22, 2014)

What a gorguss little munchkin  x x x


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

What a stunning pup! Congrats! :001_wub:


----------



## tabithakat64 (Apr 8, 2014)

So cute, congratulations


----------



## princeno5 (Jun 5, 2010)

beautiful,like the name.


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

She is beautiful, my type of dog! Welcome to the forum


----------



## branwen (Nov 27, 2013)

She is gorgeous


----------



## Grobson (Apr 28, 2014)

Thanks all Tink is settling into the house very well toilet training has been good she still likes to have a chew of EVERYTHING lol but her teeth still coming through so to be expected i suppose.

cant wait to get her out walking just waiting for her 2nd injections on the 22nd


----------

